# question about staffs



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

this has already prolly been asked so if thats the case can someone just post the link for me........ but i was searching pet finder and i noticed there are two catagories that I thought were just one:

Staffordshire bull terrier
American Staffordshire terrier

is there a diff?\

also when someone says "oh i have a staffie" which does that mean?


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

college_dude said:


> this has already prolly been asked so if thats the case can someone just post the link for me........ but i was searching pet finder and i noticed there are two catagories that I thought were just one:
> 
> Staffordshire bull terrier
> American Staffordshire terrier
> ...


They are two entirely different breeds with the AmStaff being the larger of the two. As for people that say "I have a Staffie" it could probably go either way but I personally would say them mean a Staffordshire Bull. I've hear people use the phrase" Staffie Bull" in reference to the Staffordshire Bull Terrier. Here are the links to both AKC standards. 
American Staffordshire standard

Staffordshire Bull Terrier standard


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I agree with ElvisFink, and in my mind when someone says they have a staffie, they are referring to a Staffordshire Bull Terrier. In addition, they will say they have an AmStaff, if they are referring to an American Staffordshire Terrier.

There is always the exception of people saying staffie, to refer to their dog as a cutie, and that is when the confusion kicks in.

Here are some pics, to help give you a visual:

Staffordshire Bull Terrier










American Staffordshire Terrier










Hope you can see the differences there.


----------

